# Como hacer un RELE muy sencillo



## manekurt (Jul 5, 2006)

Hola a todos, les cuento que soy programador de lenguajes de alto-medio nivel (VB, C#), y no entiendo mucho de electrónica, asique agradezco la paciencia.
Cuestión que desarrollé un soft que controla accesos, lo que necesito hacer es conectarlo a un portero electrico. El portero como casi todos posé un botón que cierra un circuito. Lo que necesito es que la pc envie por medio del algun puerto (RS232 supongo es el mas usado) una señal de apertura y que cierre el circuito durante X (3 por ejemplo) cantidad de segundos permitiendo abrir la puerta.

No se si es algo dificil de lograr, espero que no. 
Lo que les pido es información en como empezar, cual es la manera MAS sencilla de lograrlo para no morir en el intento. VB tiene la posibilidad de comunicarse al COM1 de la PC, o sinó tambien probar desde el HyperTerminal, por eso mi mayor duda es como hacer que mientras la pc mande una determinada señal, logre que cierre un circuito (simular apretar el botón)

Gracias a todos de antemano.
Saludos
Manek


----------



## Randy (Jul 6, 2006)

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/8relelpt/index.htm
esto es por el puerto paralelo
y si no mal recurdo los COM son serie.....
asi que no te sirve de mucho
decodifica la señal de entrada la de salida y temporizala
Honestamente no entiendo el proceso que 


> Lo que necesito es que la pc envie por medio del algun puerto (RS232 supongo es el mas usado) una señal de apertura y que cierre el circuito durante X (3 por ejemplo) cantidad de segundos permitiendo abrir la puerta.


eso se puede hacer incluso sin la pc....

ya me confundi...

Saludos suerte 

PD busca en google MAX323


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 6, 2006)

manekurt dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, les cuento que soy programador de lenguajes de alto-medio nivel (VB, C#), y no entiendo mucho de electrónica, asique agradezco la paciencia.
> Cuestión que desarrollé un soft que controla accesos, lo que necesito hacer es conectarlo a un portero electrico. El portero como casi todos posé un botón que cierra un circuito. Lo que necesito es que la pc envie por medio del algun puerto (RS232 supongo es el mas usado) una señal de apertura y que cierre el circuito durante X (3 por ejemplo) cantidad de segundos permitiendo abrir la puerta.
> 
> No se si es algo dificil de lograr, espero que no.
> ...




Hola, no es difícil, en realidad lo más laborioso es el soft, si lo quiere por serial revise este post

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/interfase-rs-232-rs-485-reversible-199/


Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 6, 2006)

La revista elektor hizo una serie de articulos de como controlar cosas desde delfi y uno era con el puerto serie.
mira en la mula  y n elektor.com


----------

